# laryngoscopy and rigid cervial esophagoscopy



## sfinnegan (May 22, 2009)

CPT 43200 and 31535-should these two codes be used together with a 59 or 51 on one of them? The main procedure seems to be the laryngoscopy and the esophagoscopy is done to check for anything that might interfer or other problems. 

Thanks


----------

